# I need a new bow.



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

My question for the experts is which type and which model of compound bow does everybody here use/ recommend?
What I want is a quiet bow and I'm thinking about a parallel limb design, maybe single cam or cam and a half.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

If you're interested in traditional bows, I'm in, but compounds are a 35 year mystery to me.


----------



## Paul72 (Mar 13, 2005)

I've shot most of the brands of compounds, I'm partial to Mathews, they are pricey but I have owned several with very good record. In addition they are a small company out of Wisconsin not part of a big comglomerate out of china or elsewhere


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I could kick myself for selling my bow a few years back.

To answer your question....try out many different ones (tuned to your arm strength) and the right bow is the one that works for you.

I would go to a dealer or indoor range that sells different models...they will help you out.


----------



## WildBillTN (Feb 1, 2006)

I use a High Country Excalibur compound. It's much faster than my old bow, and gets the job done just fine. I'd like to have a Matthews, but it is out of my price range.


----------



## Highground (Jan 22, 2003)

I have been bow hunting since the mid 60's with all types of bows and have had several compounds over the years. Due to shoulder trouble I had to give it all up for a few years till a friend let me try his Oneida bow.
*WOW, what a bow*. :dance: 

My new Oneida is set at 48 pounds due to the bad shoulder, but I can still pull it without as much pain, but the arrow speed is just amazing. 

If you have an archery shop near you, try the Oneida.


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

Haggis said:


> If you're interested in traditional bows, I'm in, but compounds are a 35 year mystery to me.


I used to shoot a longbow but arthritis in my fingers from working outside my whole life prevent me from practicing enough. I can shoot em fine but after a few shots my fingers can't do it. I can pull seventy pounds all day long with a release. I prefer fifty. 
I've heard that Onieda is good, and boy would I love to have the new Mathews XT. Just think that $800. for a bow and then a few hundred more for arrows, sights, broadheads etc is more than I want to spend. I have an old compound now that is loud and old but have two Pope and Youngs with it. Just wondering about the catalogue bows like from Cabelas.


----------



## wy0mn (Sep 18, 2003)

I've owned two compounds, sold them both for a song.
I feel for you, hope I never get the artheritis. I shoot an old Ben Pearson longbow, Ole Ben #5000. #[email protected]". Fingers, no sights.
But its getting old in truth, 23yrs! Started creaking a bit at the end of last season. Prob gonna get a PSE takedown recurve, the Coyote.
Just went to ribtek broadheads, love 'em.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Highground said:


> I have been bow hunting since the mid 60's with all types of bows and have had several compounds over the years. Due to shoulder trouble I had to give it all up for a few years till a friend let me try his Oneida bow.
> *WOW, what a bow*. :dance:
> 
> My new Oneida is set at 48 pounds due to the bad shoulder, but I can still pull it without as much pain, but the arrow speed is just amazing.
> ...


Yep,it's been a while since I've been involved with archery much,but the best bow that I ever had was an Oneida Screaming Eagle recurve compound.Reasonable let off,very little cam bump(which was a bit of a problem with many compounds those days),and scorchingly fast.That thing would sling one so hard that I had to mail order broadheads for larger game that dont even live in my state,because using the broadheads for white tails,it would icepick them.I sold it to buy a PSE fireflite,just because it was the new"fast bow"on the market,but I didn't like it,and it wasn't half the bow that the Oneida was.


----------



## Bear (Jan 25, 2005)

I've been shooting a Hoyt Super Slam for about 16 years and I really like it. Been thinking of upgrading to one of the newer and lighter hoyt models. Before the Hoyt I shot a Jennings until the limbs started to lose their strength, but it also was a darn good bow that took it share of deer. But like rifles, everyone has their opionon which is best, and feels good to them. Best bet is to try and find a reputable archery shop. There you can shoot a number of bows and find one that feels right to you, and have the guys set you up with the correct arrow length and poundage bow. Just because a bow is expensive doesn't mean that's it's the absolute best. Although it's hard to argue aganist the Mathews Switchback, I've heard good reports on some les expensive ones like PSE, Reflex, Bear, Oneida. As far as arrows, I shoot aluminum and will stick with them.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

Woodspirit,
I can't help you much, I've been shooting the same compound bow for now ten years. It's a Browning Maxim 6T6; 65% LO, set at about 63# and 29" draw length (on account of using release) and I shoot 31" 2216 Easton XX75's with 125 gr. Rocky Mountain Razors. Certainly not the fastest setup, nor the quietest but it works for me and I'll just have to wait a few more years to upgrade, Lord willing.

I do really like traditional equipment too. I actually had, until a couple years ago, a nice longbow that was made by my old supervisor from work. Awesome job he did too! The nice thing was, he made it without a buyer for it and sold it to me for just $150! Unfortunately, it was expendable and I sold it for the same price. I would next like to get a take-down recurve. I just love how lightweight they are! And there's nothing like the feel of a wood riser.

Dave


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

My old - did I say old darton sl50 has served me well for many a moon... an old friend that may or may not be replaced. I am in the same boat though what would I replace it with? 


I do have a sky archery takedown that shoots "logs" that I like and would like to use on a deer someday. I have way too many projects and hobbies- well that and work. I use the horten crossbow for most of my archery hunts anymore though. The lightweight of a recurve and the distances I actually shoot deer have me rethinking the choices I have made though.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

All of today's bows shoot well, but not all bows are set up properly, or routinely checked for tune. The most common problem is failure to read the manufacturers instruction manual, relying instead on past exeperience. That is how I got my Browning Prizm 60. I told the customer who was twice my size, the bow was not built for him, but he insisted he wanted it because of the sale price. I set it up and he returned it, stating the bow shop he took it to said it was improperly set up. When I asked him what was wrong, he said I had the arrow skewed out 1/8 "on an inch from center on the rest. He said he was shooting fingers and that was, according to Brownings instructions, how I set the rest, 1/8 "out for fingers. He also said the tiller was off when measured to the string which was true, but when measured as Browning instructs, was perfect. We took the bow back, I bought it, set it for my 27" draw length and it's the best shooting bow I've owned. He decided to change to a release and that is one reason for his problems, along with he, with his size, was not drawing properly, reaching the wall long before reaching a proper anchor point. It is also a known fact that most shooters exagerate their draw length by at least an inch or more. Buy what you can afford, read the material that comes with it, and with a bow square, you can set it up yourself. The only thing you maybe cannot do is change draw length with out a press on some bows. Hoyts for instance can be set with out a press.


----------



## Trapper (Jun 2, 2006)

Jenings, Mathews, Oneida, Hoyt. Browning and several other manufacturers all make very fine products. What it really comes down to is the comfort you have with the equipment and the price tag. I shoot a Hoyt and am very pleased with it. My son is a rep for Biotec and shoots for them. He calls me an antique as the new stuff out there these days is so much faster. I recomend you try several types and compare. Then pick out what fits and shoots best for you. Once you decide then put in the time to make yourself the best you can be. Good luck and good hunting. Trapper


----------

